# Our puppy was killed today :-(



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Freak accident today. 

Hubby and I had a 11-week-old yellow lab puppy. We've had her since she was 6 weeks old. We are building a house and my husband was working on it today while I was at a family rodeo in town (helping announce, and competing in 3 events). He calls me this afternoon. Tells me Oakley is dead. I scratched my last event and left immediately to go help him bury her on our property.

:shock:

He was setting the floor tresses today, and had the generator running for power (pretty loud, of course). He didn't see or hear what happened, but he found her crushed and pinned under a couple tresses from the pile that had tipped over on her. She was already gone by that point. We just pray that she was at least knocked out and didn't have to lay there and suffocate under the weight. 



Poo.


This is her the day we brought her home.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh dear. That is just painful to hear, and she was such an angelic little dog. So , so sorry for you and your husband.

many years ago my husband's dad backed the family car over the family dog. He just didn't see it, and for some reason, it didnt get out of the way, but it was just heartbreaking for him.

poor little puppykins.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh no, how sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor baby. It always seems worse somehow when they pass so young. Such a cutie. My condolences to you both.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace lil pup


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sad to hear of your loss. Hope you get another pup when your heart is a bit lighter.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

So very sorry, and I hope your husband can realize it was a tragic accident, and not his fault.


----------



## LoveHipHop (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! 
Hope things look up for you soon!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope he realizes it too. Hubby is being pretty hard on himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. Tears here.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

How sad! She looked like a sweet little thing :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. It was not his fault, we can't account for everything that might happen.


----------



## Tobysthebesthorseever (Apr 12, 2013)

:'(

That's so sad! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

That's sad, so sorry for you.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ugh, that's awful. 
So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

So sorry to see this.


----------

